# HAF932 i want run 4ghz Help.



## Ephraim (Jul 28, 2009)

what do i need it for runs 4ghz?

i have intel core i7 2.66ghz

how to run it overclock?


----------



## erocker (Jul 28, 2009)

You need to list your (be thorough)

CPU
Motherboard
Memory
Power Supply
Cooling: Case fans, CPU cooler, etc.
Expansion cards: Graphics, sound, etc.

A case has very little relevance in regards to overclocking

I also suggest you read:
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=30480


----------



## Ephraim (Jul 28, 2009)

erocker said:


> You need to list your (be thorough)
> 
> CPU
> Motherboard
> ...


i cant read the link, im not well english

cpu:intel core i7 quad 920, 2.66ghz
motherboard P6T Deluxe v2
power supply 1000w
cooling: Haf932 normal fans, like 4
Graphic Card: BFG Geforce card x295GTX
no sound

can u help me?


----------



## phanbuey (Jul 28, 2009)

what are you using to cool the processor?


----------



## IINexusII (Jul 28, 2009)

you should read the guide to overclock which erocker has given, dont overclock unless you know what youre doing, you might blow your chip


----------



## Ephraim (Jul 28, 2009)

phanbuey said:


> what are you using to cool the processor?



http://www.evga.com/community/modsrigs/uploadImages/294190_14432_04.jpg

only 4 fan

3 big fan, small fan


----------



## Ephraim (Jul 28, 2009)

IINexusII said:


> you should read the guide to overclock which erocker has given, dont overclock unless you know what youre doing, you might blow your chip



okay i trying but i need my friend help, stucky they do workjob ='( im alone


----------



## phanbuey (Jul 28, 2009)

that's your rig?

When I say cool the processor i don't mean fans... I mean the chunk of metal that is actually cooling it.  don't matter how many fans you have if you are using the cooler that came with the processor.


----------



## grunt_408 (Jul 28, 2009)

I agree go and read the sticky in the overclocking section on this forum. Get youself some sort of an idea about how overclocking works and then maybe you will understand better peoples advice when they try to help you achieve your goal. BTW if you only have the stock cooler with the intel sticker on it then I would not even dream about trying to get your i7 to 4GHz as it will overheat and you will be minus a CPU.


----------



## dark2099 (Jul 28, 2009)

IINexusII said:


> you should read the guide to overclock which erocker has given, dont overclock unless you know what youre doing, you might blow your chip



Blowing up a chip is much harder thank you think, even damaging it from over voltage isn't so easy.   But reading a few guides would be good as you get different points on how to do it, where one might help more than another.


----------



## IINexusII (Jul 28, 2009)

dark2099 said:


> Blowing up a chip is much harder thank you think, even damaging it from over voltage isn't so easy.   But reading a few guides would be good as you get different points on how to do it, where one might help more than another.



i know  but still he should have sme good knowledge. 4ghz isnt a simple overclock. alot of small things need to be altered for stability


----------



## grunt_408 (Jul 28, 2009)

Dark you are right it isnt like it used to be i  suppose (like when I thought that cranking the volts right up on my old SKT. A 2700+ was going to overclock it) I dont need to explain to you what happened . 
But I would not even dream about putting such an expensive chip through such treatment without a decent cooler. And X58 probly isnt the best platform to learn on either lol.


----------



## erocker (Jul 28, 2009)

En français

http://translate.google.com/transla...hread.php?t=30480&sl=en&tl=fr&history_state0=


----------



## grunt_408 (Jul 28, 2009)

erocker said:


> En français
> 
> http://translate.google.com/transla...hread.php?t=30480&sl=en&tl=fr&history_state0=



Thanks for that now I am confused lol     erocker>      <me   lol


----------



## erocker (Jul 28, 2009)

Craigleberry said:


> Thanks for that now I am confused lol



Not good with English + Canadian = French/Canadian.


----------



## dark2099 (Jul 28, 2009)

IINexusII said:


> i know  but still he should have sme good knowledge. 4ghz isnt a simple overclock. alot of small things need to be altered for stability



4GHz is easier than you think, I got my i7 setup the day it launched and by the end of the night had it doing 4.2ghz with turbo on, now I mostly did benches that night, so got bench stable rather than prime stable.  But yes, some knowledge is good because now I know how to get it prime stable.



Craigleberry said:


> Dark you are right it isnt like it used to be i  suppose (like when I thought that cranking the volts right up on my old SKT. A 2700+ was going to overclock it) I dont need to explain to you what happened .
> But I would not even dream about putting such an expensive chip through such treatment without a decent cooler. And X58 probly isnt the best platform to learn on either lol.



I had that same chip on the stock cooler that night and have done some insane clocks and volts on air with Core 2 Duo chips and my i7 chips.  Limited time at extreme volts with out proper cooling isn't as bad as constant overvolting, like for 24/7 use.


----------



## grunt_408 (Jul 28, 2009)

I only overclock for a 24/7 clock I am  not a bencher I just make sure I have decent cooling as everybody knows heat is the enemy. I guess for benching purposes it is okay but I wouldnt do it. Dark you must have money to burn lol


----------



## DRDNA (Jul 28, 2009)

this is my 24/7 4.01 GHZ bios 4.2GHZ windows with the 21 multi.
I cant help with your ram BIOS settings other than to say start with that underclocked.(you did NOT list what your ram is other than size)
Here are pics of my 24/7 clock and I think if you run the exact same (RAM I don't know)settings you will get 4.2GHZ but I also think you will have major heat issues!
Maybe try 1.35 volts instead of 1.375...I know your CPU will be pretty damn hot at my settings.








PLEASE DONT NOT BLAME TPU OR ME IF YOU  DAMAGE YOUR SYSTEM!!!! READ THE GUIDE!!!


----------



## grunt_408 (Jul 28, 2009)

Oh crap I forgot @ Ephraim welcome to TPU I am sure you will get all the information you need from these forums .


----------



## dark2099 (Jul 28, 2009)

Craigleberry said:


> I only overclock for a 24/7 clock I am  not a bencher I just make sure I have decent cooling as everybody knows heat is the enemy. I guess for benching purposes it is okay but I wouldnt do it. Dark you must have money to burn lol



Kinda did at the time, 2 months before I got rear ended and had $2,700 that I blew on PC stuff rather than buy a new car, on top of which I had about $400 expenses per month on a $1400 month income, so I should be better off than I am, but am not.


----------



## grunt_408 (Jul 28, 2009)

lol funny how the money just seems to dissapear.


----------



## Ephraim (Jul 29, 2009)

ah im crapshit computers but sorry im not nerd

my goal is speed, full utra, and extreme gaming   may i'll pay you for your job after you will come in my home, with help get list  and bulid too (OC 4-4.2ghz) 

im lived in canada, Ontario, Markham.


----------



## wolf (Jul 29, 2009)

nicely said. I reckon you'll get there friend, with the i7 4+ ghz isnt a dream anymore 

oh and welcome to TPU


----------



## Ephraim (Jul 29, 2009)

Lol


----------

